# Need help removing my front usb port (step by step)



## mrpayne99 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a Dell Dimension 5100, since about a day ago my computer won't turn on and the power button light blinks amber. After looking at my computer a little bit I noticed my front USB port all jumbled up and broken. Looking around some forums I noticed that, the USB being jumbled was the problem with the computer not turning on, so I was wondering how to remove my Front USB port. A step by step guide would be nice. I just don't want to pay for geek squad or something to come over and fix it.


----------



## SenatorS (Dec 13, 2008)

-open your computer
- find the usb cable that going from usb to motherboard
-then remove it and make sure u know where u remove it from
-then check computer if it working


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

The dells run all front panels seperate on dimensions, unlike the smaller towers. As senator said, you can clearly trace the cable and unhook it. For complete removal, pop the front cover off (2 clips between door ledge and CD drives, one at top and bottom) then the USB box has 4 clips, 2 on top and bottom. 

This is for the blackbox dimension. For the white box, i'm not sure, havent worked on one yet really.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have a look here > http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim5100/en/sm/parts1.htm#wp1390265

On the 5100 the front I/O panel has a cable that hooks to the panel you will have to unhook it at the panel itself because unhooking it at the motherboard will also unhook the power button. 

What are the Diagnostic lights telling you? > http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim5100/en/sm/tshoot1.htm#wp1120147

Blinking Amber on those usually means a motherboard but if the usb port is shorting it may give you same result.
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim5100/en/sm/tshoot1.htm#wp1114432


----------

